# Removal in lagos



## lockewarren (Feb 4, 2012)

Can any one recommend (by personal use), a removal firm in Lagos that also offers storage. We are only moving a few hundred yards up the road but as the new place won't quite be ready I need it all packed up and stored as well... any suggestions of firms tried and tested would be great!!! Many thanks


----------



## Ukkram (Aug 21, 2018)

Most expats use Algarve Removals. They also have storage facilities. https://www.algarveremovals.com/?gc...3HpU33ODdf85fhljwYfVnUoe_ldw4TfhoCnnYQAvD_BwE


----------



## lockewarren (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you, I hadn't realised they do removals within Portugal as well as overseas.. I will try them!


----------

